# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Waterstop layout

## lidder

Hi All, 
I know this topic has been done to death, but after an extensive search I've been unable to definitively answer my question.  
I'm about to waterproof our new bathroom. It's a first floor suspended concrete slab with a 50mm set down to the surrounding areas. The shower is walk-in type, that is, flush with the rest of the bathroom floor. It is located in the corner of the room and there will be frameless glass panel on the side and no panel on the entrance. The whole floor will be waterproofed and I have installed a waterstop at the doorway into the bathroom.  
My question is about the waterstops for the shower. As an unenclosed shower, my understanding is that I need to have waterstops finish flush with the top of the tiles. One is to run under the frameless glass panel and the other is at a distance 1500mm from the shower outlet. The frameless glass panel though is only going to extend 900mm from the wall. Does this mean the waterstops need to jut out into the bathroom at that point so they pick up the rest of the 1500mm radius, or do you just continue to the 1500mm waterstop and join the 2 at 90 degrees? 
Do I need these waterstops at all, or is the whole room considered the shower area?

----------


## Skinah

> Does this mean the waterstops need to jut out into the bathroom at that point so they pick up the rest of the 1500mm radius, or do you just continue to the 1500mm waterstop and join the 2 at 90 degrees? 
> Do I need these waterstops at all, or is the whole room considered the shower area?

  You can do it one of two ways from what my understanding is.
Install the waterstops fully continusuly under the glass and then it must continue 1.5m through the opening like your third picture. This is very ugly as the waterstop must be above the tiles according to the BCA... OR you can also leave the water stops out and do just the doorway and then treat the entire room as a wet area. Maybe putting waterstops under the glass will reduce the water leaving that section but consider how the sub floor will drain if you only have a puddle flange in the shower area. 
We used epoxy grout and I also put the membrane on top of the screed for the areas outside of the shower and then in the shower area the membrane went under the screed. This way the room drains back to the shower. With epoxy grout water is less likely to go under, but it also makes it harder to dry out should any go under the tiles. We used epoxy grout for cleaning reasons as we like bright white grout with white tiles.

----------

